
The universal earphone for hearing aid, cochlear implant, and normal-hearing ear - kevinphy
https://rearia.io/hai/
======
imyentsen
Aww, I'm a hard-of-hearing myself. It looks like a cool concept! Idk if it
works with my hearing aids.

